# Smart Key Remote



## baltcho (Jul 18, 2019)

After returning from the garage, my smart key for my Nissan Qashqai is not working properly. I have a push button Start. When I lock the car with the remote, the windows used to close automatically but they no longer do that. Now if I press the unlock button twice, they close. It seems like the system is reversed for some reason as a result of the battery being disconnected. Hopefully and easy fix. Please advise.


----------

